# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 15 سبتمبر 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 15/9/2020
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 قرارات هامة لمجلس المريخ بقيادة سوداكال
 اقالة المدير التنفيذي اضافة أبو اواب وعمر نقد وسنادة للشباب
 تعميم من مجموعة (الكندو وخيري) بتجميد عضويتي مادبو وعمر وأسد ينفي اجتماع المجلس
 ابعاد استاد المريخ من استضافة مباريات الغد
 جيسي للهلال مقابل 80 ألف دولار
 حادث حركة للاعب الكفاح .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد برئاسة سوداكال يلتقى مجموعة من قيادات المريخ

 ألتقى وفد  مكون من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال  وبمرافقة كل من الصادق صالح جابر نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار و  علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية والأستاذ أحمد مختار  والأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله مجموعة من القيادات المريخية من بينهم الفريق  منصور عبدالرحيم السكرتير الأسبق لنادي المريخ والفريق فاروق محمد نور نائب  رئيس مجلس الشورى، وحضر اللقاء كل من الأستاذ متوكل احمد علي والأستاذ كمال  دحية والأستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار إضافة للأستاذ حيدر التوم ومجموعة من شباب  المريخ، وذلك بمنزل الأستاذ هاشم الزبير وجاء اللقاء في إطار زيارة  إجتماعية عقب عودة الأستاذ هاشم الزبير من رحلة علاجية بالقاهرة، و أكد  رئيس النادي خلال اللقاء على ضرورة توافق ولم شمل مجتمع المريخ مبيناً ان  الحديث حول النظام الأساسي وإجراء تعديلات هو شأن يخص كل مريخي وانه من حق  كل مريخي ان يشارك في هذا مؤكدا ان مجلس المريخ شرع في إتخاذ عدة قرارات  تصب في صالح ان تتاح الفرصة لجميع المريخاب في إبداء رأيهم وإضافة ما يرونه  مناسبا في الجمعية المتعلقة بتعديل النظام، وشدد سوداكال على ضرورة نبذ  الخلافات وان يتوجه الجميع نحو إنجاز هذه الخطوة ومن ثم فتح الباب لإنتخاب  مجلس إدارة، وإستمع الوفد لحديث عدد من القيادات من بينهم الفريق منصور  عبدالرحيم والفريق فاروق والأستاذ متوكل احمد علي وهاشم الزبير سيما حول  المرحلة السابق وأداء المجلس وملف النظام الأساسي، ووعد سوداكال الحضور بأن  مجلسه لن يفرط في اي من لاعبى الفريق مطلقي السراح مؤكدا ان المجلس سيشرع  في التجديد للاعبين المنتهية عقودهم ومشيرا إلى ان العمل سيتوالى خلال  المرحلة المقبلة في عدة ملفات تخص النادي وشدد في حديثه على أهمية تتويج  الفريق بلقب البطولة للمرة الثالثة تواليا طالبا من الجميع الإلتفاف حول  الفريق ودعمه للوصول لهذا الهدف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في إجتماعه الطارئ
 مجلس المريخ يقرر إعفاء المدير التنفيذي ويكلف مصطفى توفيق بالمهام التنفيذية
 إضافة الأستاذ عمر نقد ومحمد ابو عوف "ابو أواب" للمجلس
 تكليف جعفر سنادة برئاسة قطاع الشباب والناشئين
 تسمية أحمد مختار وعلي أبشر ممثلين في عقد القناة
 تعيين زاكي الدين الصادق منسقا إعلاميا للنادي
 المكتب الإعلامي
 أجاز مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في إجتماعه الطارئ الذي عقد في الساعة  الواحدة من ظهر اليوم بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم محضر الإجتماع السابق  وخلال الإجتماع الذي عقد برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال وحضور كل من الأستاذ  الصادق صالح جابر نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار و علي أبشر نائب  الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية والأستاذ أحمد مختار وعمر محمد عبدالله  وقد قرر المجلس في إجتماعه إعفاء المدير التنفيذي للنادي الدكتور مدثر خيري  وتكليف الأستاذ مصطفى توفيق للقيام بمهام الإدارة التنفيذية، وتكوين لجنة  للتسليم والتسلم برئاسة علي أبشر وعضوية كل من أحمد مختار والدكتور موسى  محمد المصباح رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالنادي للإشراف على عملية التسليم  والتسلم التي حدد لها أن تكون خلال "72" ساعة من تاريخ صدور القرار، كما تم  التأكيد على رفع تجميد عضوية كل من الصادق مادبو وعمر محمد عبدالله، ومن  داخل الإجتماع قدم رئيس لجنة تقصي الحقائق الدكتور موسى محمد المصباح مذكرة  قانونية بناءا على طلب بعض الأعضاء، وقد أوضح المصباح خلال المذكرة ان عقد  الإستثمار تم إلغاؤه مبيناً انه لا يوجد اي ضرر على النادي من جراء العقد  الملغي وبعد الإستماع للمصباح أكد المجلس على ضرورة العمل المؤسسي  والإستفادة من التجربة، كما قرر مجلس الإدارة في إجتماعه الطارئ إضافة  الأستاذ عمر نقد والأستاذ محمد ابو عوف "ابو أواب" لعضوية المجلس، وقد قرر  المجلس إعفاء  عضوا المجلس محمد موسى الكندو وعلي مصطفي أسد من تمثيل مجلس  الإدارة في عقد قناة المريخ وتكليف عضوا المجلس الأستاذ أحمد مختار وعلي  أبشر بتمثيل المجلس في عقد القناة، كما قرر المجلس تعيين الأستاذ زاكي  الدين الصادق منسقا إعلاميا للنادي، وإستمع المجلس في إجتماعه لتنوير من  لجنة العضوية، وقد قرر المجلس تسمية كل من معتصم مالك، السر احمد قسم  السيد، حافظ الزين، نصر الدين الشريف، الناجي حسن، العميد ياسر أبو البشر  نائبا لرئيس لجنة العضوية، والأستاذ سعدية عبدالسلام، واتفق المجلس ان يكون  في حالة إنعقاد دائم لإنجاز جميع الملفات



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج يشن هجوم على مجلس المريخ ويقول : كفاية حرام عليكم..! 

  شن الاستاذ عصام الحاج الامين العام الاسبق لنادى المريخ هجوم على مجلس  ادارة النادى الحالى ، وقال بان هذا المجلس  غير شرعى وان المجلس المنتخب  فقد شرعيته يوم ان تم تكوين مجلس وفاقى برئاسة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدنى  وبقية الاعضاء اعضاء مجلسه .
 وقال عصام  : المجلس الحالى غير شرعى  ان  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ( خاتى راسه معه ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد يخليهم  قاعدين يوم واحد). وكان يجب ان تكون لجنة تطبيع من يوم ان قدم محمد الشيخ  استقالته حتى يقود النادى لحين  عقد الجمعية العمومية لان المجلس الحالى  لا نعرف ماذا نسميه ولا نستطيع ان نقول عليه منتخب لاننا نتساءل من الذى  انتخبه واقول ان هذه المجلس غير شرعى بنسبة 100% .
 واشار  عصام الحاج  الذى كان يتحدث لاحدى المحطات الاذاعية نهار اليوم  :  المجلس الحالى  رغم  عدم شرعيته هو منقسم لمجموعتين و حتى لا يضيع المريخ يجب على اعضائه  ان  يترجلوا حتى لا ياذوا المريخ اكتر مما اذوه ، ويجب ان يتم رد الامر لاهله  ويتم تكوين لجنة تطبيع.
 واضاف  الامين العام الاسبق  : الاتحاد العام  منح هذا المجلس اكثر ما لا يستحق وان اعضائه قعدوا رغم انف الناس طوال هذه  السنوات بل عقد جمعيته العمومية الغير شرعية  والتى  يعرفها الجميع  و اكبر  دليل على ذلك ان الاتحاد العام للكرة نفسه قال ان هذه الجمعية غير شرعية  وما نتج عنها غير شرعي وكون لجنة للاشراف على الجمعية العمومية  والمؤسف ان  هذا المجلس رفض الاعتراف بحديث الاتحاد وقال اى تدخل يعبر طرف ثالث .
  وقال عصام الحاج  كان على الاتحاد العام ان يحول هذا المجلس الى لجنة  الانضباط ومحاسبته ، وقال  طالما ان الاتحاد غير معترف به يجب ان  يسلموا   الامر لاهله ويترجلوا (وكفاية اكتر من كدا واقول لهم حرام عليكم) ، وقال  المريخ نادى و كيان كبير لديه  تاريخ طويل يجب المحافظة غليه وعدم تدميره   وان التساهل مع هذه المجموعة فيه ضرر كبير للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته لمواجهة الخرطوم
 المكتب الإعلامي
 أجرى فريق  الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ تدريبه الختامي لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني عصر غداً  الأربعاء في اللقاء الذي يجمع الفريقان بملعب الخرطوم ضمن مباريات بطولة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي من المنتظر إستئنافه يوم غدً الأربعاء بعد  فترة التوقف التي إمتدت ل"6" أشهر عقب إنتشار جائحة كورونا بالبلاد وينتظر  ان تعود عجلة البطولة للدوران بثماني مواجهات تجمع بين أندية الدرجة  الممتازة، وشهد المران الختامي للأحمر الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني للفريق  التونسي جمال خشارم وطاقمه المعاون حضور جميع اللاعبين وكان المريخ قد كثف  من تحضيراته للقاء الوطني الذي يبحث خلاله الفريق تحقيق الفوز بحثا عن  الحفاظ على لقب بطولة الدوري الحائز عليه الفريق في أخر موسمين.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شارك الثنائى بكرى عبدالقادر ومحمد عبد الرحمن فى تمرين المريخ قبل مواجهة الخرطوم الاربعاء فى اولى جولات الدورى بعد العودة
  وظهر العقرب بعد فترة طويلة قضاها خارج كشوفات الاحمر والتى سيعود اليها  بعد انتهاء اعارته مع الفريق العمانى ويحتاج فقط لاكمال الترتيبات الادارية  للعودة  لفريقه
  فيما شارك "الغربال" للمحافظة على جهازيته عقب توقف تدريبات. المنتخب الوطنى التى انضم اليها موخرا من الجزائر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القطاع الرياضي يزور المران الختامي ويكرم ثنائي المعدات
  Hisham Abdalsamad 

   تقدم الكابتن هيثم الرشيد نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ مران  الفريق الختامي والذي عقد في السابعه من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بملعب الخرطوم  الوطني استعدادا لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني عصر غد بإستاد الخرطوم .
   وهنأ الرشيد اللاعبين على الأداء الجيد والروح العالية في المران مطالبا  بتحقيق الفوز في مباراة الغد في استهلالية مواجهات الأحمر بعد استئناف  المنافسة عقب جائحة كورونا .
  وأبان أن الفوز في المباراة سيكون انطلاقة حقيقية نحو المحافظه على اللقب للمرة الثالثة على التتالي .
   وأشاد باللاعبين والأداء المميز، وروحهم العالية خلال التدريبات الأخيرة  معبراً عن سعادته الكبيرة بمستواهم خلال الحصة التدريبية الأخيرة قبل  مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني في الدوري الممتاز، واصفا الأداء بالجيد .
 وتمنى التوفيق للاعبين في كل  المباريات القادمة لافتاً إلى ضرورة بذل الجهد والاهتمام والتركيز في التدريبات
  مطالباً بالاستمرار على هذا النهج في المباراة الافتتاحية أمام الخرطوم، وفي متبقي المواجهات .
  الرشيد أشاد بروح العزيمة والإصرار التي لمسها وسط.اللاعبين والجهاز  الفني، مبينا انها ستنعكس إيجاباً على نتائج الفريق وستكون مكافأة للجماهير  المريخية التي تتوق لإحراز بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
 وشكر الرشيد  الجهاز الفني والطاقم الطبي والعلاج الطبيعي وقام بتكريم ثنائي المعدات  محمد علي (منقزة) وإبراهيم على وذلك على مجوداتهم الكبيرة والمتواصلة مع  الفريق خلال الفترة الماضية ومتمنيا لهم التوفيق .
 واكد أنهم في القطاع الرياضي سيكونون عوناً وسنداً للاعبين حتى يحقق الفريق النجاح المطلوب، ويتوج بالدوري الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :


 * تشيلسي يعود من برايتون بفوز صعب .. ووولفرهامبتون يُجهز على شيفيلد في 3 دقائق
 * الهلال السعودي يخطف فوزا قاتلا من باختاكور الأوزبكي
 * â€«الأهلي السعودي يخطف فوزا قاتلا من الشرطة العراقي بابطال اسيا â€¬
 * â€«شباب الأهلي دبي يحقق فوزه الأول بمجموعات على حساب شهر خودرو الإيراني â€¬
 * â€«وكيل لاوتارو ينفي يوجد مفاوضات مع ريال مدريد وبرشلونة â€¬
 * â€«برشلونة يؤكد إصابة لاعبه فيرنانديز، خلال مشاركته في مران الفريق â€¬
 * â€«الاسباني كاماتشو لاعب فولفسبورج الألماني يعلن اعتزاله كرة القدم â€¬
 * â€«تقرير صحفي إسباني : كافاني يعرض خدماته على برشلونة â€¬
 * â€«الحكومة الألمانية : عودة الجماهير تتنظر الاتفاق على قاعدة موحدة â€¬
 * â€«رسميا.. اعتبار الوحدة الإماراتي منسحبا من أبطال آسيا â€¬
 * â€«الكاف يحدد 17 أكتوبر المقبل موعداً لصدام الأهلي والوداد â€¬
 * روبن يتعهد بالتعافي سريعاً .. و4 إصابات جديدة بكورونا في البريميرليج
 * â€«كيليني: موسمنا مع بيرلو سيكون غريبا وصعبا â€¬
 * â€«آرسنال يبدأ التحرك لضم أليكس رونارسون حارس ديغون الفرنسي â€¬
 * â€«إبراهيموفيتش يؤكد جاهزيته للموسم الجديد مع ميلان â€¬
 * مارسيليا يبرئ جونزاليس من اتهامات نيمار
 * â€«مدافع مارسيليا يكذب نيمار: عليك أن تتعلم كيف تخسر â€¬
 * â€«وزير داخلية فرنسا يهاجم احتفالات الكلاسيكو في الشوارع â€¬
 * â€«فلامنجو يتعثر أمام سيارا.. وجوياس يقهر إنترناسيونال بالدوري البرازيلي â€¬
 * â€«رئيس الفيفا: وقائع الفساد لن تتكرر أبدا â€¬

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا - التمهيدي :

 * دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا (-- : --) آلكمار - هولندا  الساعة: 19:00 / القناة: beIN 5

 * باوك سالونيكا - اليونان (-- : --) بنفيكا - البرتغال الساعة: 20:00 / القناة: beIN 4

 * جينت - بلجيكا (-- : --) رابيد فيينا - النمسا الساعة: 20:30 / القناة: beIN

 ..................................................  .....

 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات :

 * الدحيل - قطر (-- : --) الشارقة - الإمارات الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 8

 * العين - الإمارات (-- : --) السد - قطر الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 8

 * بیرسبولیس - إيران (-- : --) التعاون - السعودية الساعة: 20:00 / القناة: beIN 8

 * سباهان اصفهان - إيران (-- : --) النصر - السعودية الساعة: 20:00 / القناة: beIN 7

 ..................................................  .....
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :

 * مونبلييه (-- : --) ليون الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN 6

..................................................  .....
◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 :
* مصر المقاصة (-- : --) نادي مصر الساعة: 18:00 / القناة: اون سبورت
* الاسماعيلي  (-- : --) المقاولون العرب  الساعة: 20:30 / القناة: اون سبورت

 ..................................................  .....


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :

 
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 1 :

 * شيفيلد يونايتد (0 : 2) وولفرهامبتون
 * برايتون (1 : 3) تشيلسي

 ..................................................  .....

 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات :

 * شباب الأهلي دبي - الإمارات (1 : 0) شاهر خودرو - إيران
 * الأهلي - السعودية (1 : 0) الشرطة - العراق
 * الهلال - السعودية (2 : 1) باختاكور - أوزبكستان
..................................................  .....
◄ الدوري المصري - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 :
* حرس الحدود  (1 : 2) المصري
* اسوان (4 : 0) طنطا
* الاتحاد السكندري (0 : 0) الاهلي
..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً المنتخب يواجه تونس وتوغو خلال (فيفا دي) في أكتوبر 

 أكمل  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ممثلاً في لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية الاتفاق  رسمياً مع منتخب توغو عبر مخاطبات جرت خلال اليومين الماضيين من أجل  التباري في أيام الفيفا بتونس، وكان الاتفاق قد إكتمل مسبقاً على مواجهة  المنتخبين؛ التونسي والسوداني يوم 9 أكتوبر في الخضراء، وسيلتقي صقور  الجديان مع التوغولي يوم 12 أكتوبر في تونس أيضاً، حيث يعسكر التوغولي خلال  أيام الفيفا، وبذا يؤدي صقور الجديان مباراتين من الأهمية بمكان بعد طول  غياب عن اللعب في أيام الفيفا، ويأتي ذلك في طريق التحضيرات الجادة  لمواجهتي غانا خلال نوفمبر المقبل بتصفيات أمم افريقيا في الكاميرون  2022م.. ويسبق مباراتي تونس وتوغو لقاء تشاد في مباراتين يومي 23 و 26  سبتمبر الحالي في العاصمة (انجمينا)..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة تعلن تحويل مباراتي مريخ الفاشر وأهلي  الخرطوم، وهلال الابيض وحي العرب بورتسودان المقررتين الاربعاء من استاد  المريخ الى ملعب الخرطوم الوطني.
 اللجنة اتخذت القرار بعد زيارة لاستاد المريخ والوقوف على عدم جاهزية الملعب لاستضافة مباراتي الاربعاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات تصدر تعميم بضوابط مباريات الممتاز  
أصدرت لجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ضوابط مباريات الدوري الممتاز، حيث أتت على النحو التالي: 
أدناه الاشتراطات الصحية والأمنية اللازمة عند بدء النشاط في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، كأس السودان، ومنافسة الوسيط 
1- ضمان خلو الاستادات من الجمهور .
2- يسمح لعدد خمسة أداريين من كل نادي بحضور المباراة المعنية للناديين متباعدين تماماً في الجلوس .
3- يسمح للقناة الناقلة بالنقل شريطة ألا يتعدى عددهم أكثر من خمسة أشخاص ..
4- يسمح بعدد  شخصين من عمال الاستادات بالتواجد .
5- يسمح للاسعاف مع الطاقم الطبي المكون بالتواجد .
6- يكون إحتياطي الفريقين بالمدرج الذي خلف دكة الاحتياطي شريطة ان يكونوا متباعدين في الجلوس..
7- يسمح للاجهزة الفنية والطبية للناديين بالجلوس على دكة الاحتياطي .. 
8- السماح لعدد شخصين من فنيي الكهرباء بالتواجد قرب أماكن عملهم بالاستادات في حالة المباريات المسائية ..
9- لايتم فتح غرف اللاعبين وأن يأتي اللاعبين بزيهم لأداء المباريات ..
10- السماح بوجود عدد مقدر من أمن الملاعب داخل الاستاد..
11- التؤكد من الاجراءات الصحية المتمثلة في تعقيم الاستادات وقياس الحرارة وارتداء الكمامات والتعقيم اليدوي.. 
12- السماح بدخول الاعلاميين (محرر صحفي، إذاعي، تلفزيوني) للجلوس في مقاعد  جانبية منعزلين وفق اشتراطات التباعد المطلوبة وخضوعهم لفحص قياس الحرارة  الاجباري .. 
13- السماح بدخول عدد مقدر  من المصورين الفوتوغرافيين على ان يكونوا  متواجدين في أماكن متفرقة بزاويا الملعب خلف اللوحات الاعلانية، بالاستادات  مع الخضوع لفحص الحرارة الاجباري.. 
14- التأكيد على تعاون الجميع في الالتزام بالموجهات أعلاه 
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة -------- د. مزمل أبو القاسم
 أبعدوا اليد الملوثة عن المريخ 

  * عندما عانى الهلال من مشاكل إدارية أنتجت فراغاً مؤثراً، وتسببت في  تعطيل نشاط الفريق انبرى د. كمال شداد لحل المشكلة بنفسه، وتولى اختيار  رئيس لجنة التطبيع وأعضائها منفرداً، بل فرَّغ نفسه وخصَّص كامل زمنه  لمعالجة الأزمة الزرقاء.
 * اجتمع بكل فرقاء الهلال واستقبل ترشيحاتهم  بنفسه وتولى إقناع السوباط برئاسة النادي، بعد أن اعتذر مرتين، وعقب تعيينه  اجتمع مع لجنة التطبيع الهلالية مرتين داخل مقر الاتحاد.
 * وعندما تعلق الأمر بالمريخ أوكل شداد ومجلسه أمر المعالجة لأحد أعضاء المجلس، وهو الأخ حسين أبو قبة!
 * حسين _ مع احترامنا وتقديرنا له_ عضو عادي من ضمن (18) عضواً يحويهم مجلس إدارة الاتحاد.
 * الشأن الهلالي يتولاه رئيس الاتحاد بنفسه، والشأن المريخي يشرف عليه عضو عادي!
 * لا شداد ولا نائبه الأول اللواء شرطة د. عامر عبد الرحمن، ولا أياً من  النواب الأربعة الآخرين، والاختيار يعكس مدى استخفاف واستهانة رئيس الاتحاد  بكيان المريخ الكبير.
 * من ناحية المبدأ يفترض في رئيس الاتحاد وأعضاء  مجلسه أن يقفوا على مسافة واحدة من كل الأندية والاتحادات المحلية التي  تحظى بعضوية الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد.
 * لا يميزون أحد الأعضاء على الآخر إلا بما تنص عليه القوانين واللوائح التي تحكم عمل الاتحاد.
 * ولو جاز لهم أن يمارسوا التمييز سيكون المريخ الأحق به، بوصفه أكبر  وأعرق الأندية السودانية قاطبة، وأكثرها حصداً للبطولات والألقاب المحلية،  والنادي السوداني الوحيد الذي شرّف الوطن بإحراز بطولات خارجية، على  الصعيدين الإقليمي والقاري.
 * ولكن.. هل يستوي المريخ مع الهلال في عرف دكتاتور الاتحاد العام؟
 * الإجابة لا.
 * لو استويا عنده لتعامل شداد مع المريخ بذات العناية والاهتمام والرعاية  القصوى التي نالها منه الهلال، ولما نسي موقعه كرئيس لاتحاد الكرة ليصرح  بمنتهى السخف أنه يمثل (كبير أمة الهلال).
 * هذا المصطلح.. (أمة  الهلال) يردده عادةً إداريو الهلال المخضرمون وإعلاميون المتعصبون لناديهم،  وشداد مثلهم، ينتمي للهلال ويتعصب له ويميزه على الآخرين، ويمنحه ما لا  يتوافر لبقية الأندية السودانية، وتاريخه في الاتحاد السوداني ملطخ على مدى  نصف قرن من العمل الإداري بسوابق عديدة، ميز فيها الهلال، وانحاز له فيها  بمنتهى السفور، ومن أهمها قضية فتح الرحمن الشهيرة، وقضايا نيل الحصاحيصا  والإعارات الوهمية وانتقال الصلوي وغابيتو وكارثة (2 و12) الأشهر وغيرها  كثير.
 * لو اقتصر انحيازه لناديه السابق على التمييز لهان، لأن ازدراءه  للمريخ وصل حد التدخل لإبقائه تحت إمرة أسوأ مجلس في تاريخ النادي، لمدة  ثلاث سنوات.
 * خلالها وفِي معظمها بقي المجلس بلا رئيس، وبلا نائب  رئيس، وبلا أمين عام، وفيها سافر أمين المال إلى فرنسا قرابة العام، وتم  ترقيع المجلس وتزويده (برئيس مُعيَّن لمجلس منتخب)، وفيها خرج المريخ من  الدور التمهيدي للبطولة الإفريقية ثلاث مرات، وفقد أفضل هدافيه، وتعرض إلى  سلسة من الغرامات والعقوبات الدولية، وتم حرمانه من تسجيل أي لاعب جديد  لفترة تسجيلات كاملة بأمر الفيفا.
 * مجلس ضعيف ومفكك دمر المريخ وأوغل في إضعافه، من الطبيعي أن يحظى بدعم دكتاتور الاتحاد المتباهي بانتمائه الهلالي!
 * كلما تهدد خطر الإزالة المجلس الهزيل تدخل شداد لحمايته والإبقاء عليه،  برغم أنف الملايين من محبي النادي الأعرق والأشهر في السودان.
 * بلغت  استهانة شداد بالمريخ واستهدافه له درجة إنهاء اجتماع أحد اجتماعات مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد لمنع الأعضاء من مناقشة ملف أزمة المريخ.
 * لذلك كله  أعلنا مراراً وتكراراً أننا ضد تدخل شداد في الشأن المريخي، وأن بقاء  المجلس الحالي بكل سوءاته أهون علينا من هيمنة إداري فاشل وفاسد ومنحاز مثل  شداد على المريخ.
 * يجب على أهل المريخ أن لا يمنحوه هذا الشرف الرفيع  مطلقاً، لأنه لا يستحقه أولاً، ولأنه يتعامل مع المريخ بقلب الكاره الحانق  ثانياً، ولأن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد لا يحوي أي مادة تمنح الاتحاد حق  تكوين لجنة تطبيع ثالثاً، ولأن المريخ محكوم بنظام أساسي لا يسمح للاتحاد  بتكوين لجنة تسيير للنادي رابعاً.
 * بل إن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد يخلو  تماماً من مصطلح (لجنة تطبيع)، وعليه فإن كل القرارات التي اتخذها  الاتحاد، وقضت بتكوين لجان تطبيع لنادي الهلال وبقية أندية الدرجة الممتازة  والاتحادات المحلية باطلة ولا سند لها من القانون مطلقاً.
 * تحديد  هوية من يديرون نادي المريخ شأن مريخي بحت، يقرره أهل المريخ والمنتمون له،  ويحكمه النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ والقوانين واللوائح التي صدر بموجبها  ذلك النظام.
 * ليس من حق دكتاتور الاتحاد أن يدس أنفه ولا يديه الملوثتين بالتعدي على المال العام في أشرف أندية السودان وأعرقها على الإطلاق.
 * نحن ضد استمرار المجلس الحالي في المريخ، لكن بقاءه بكل سوءاته أهون علينا ألف مرة من هيمنة فرعون الاتحاد على المريخ.
 * عليه يجب على أي مريخابي ينبض قلبه بعشق الأحمر الوهاج أن يرفض ويناهض  الهيمنة الشدادية على المريخ، سيما وأن الرئيس الحالي يمتلك تاريخاً أسوداً  مع المريخ، قوامه الانحياز للخصم اللدود، والمجاهرة بالانتماء إليه.
 *  ذلك بخلاف ما فعله هذا الاتحاد المولود من رحم فساد ودكتاتورية ورشاوى  أمانة الخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني، وقد رأينا كيف تفننت لجانه في ظلم المريخ  ومعاقبته واستهدافه ومطاردة لاعبيه بالعقوبات الجائرة، ابتداءً من قضية  باسكال، مروراً بقضية مريخ الفاشر، وانتهاءً بالتجني الكريه الذي تعرض له  بكري المدينة، حتى اضطر لهجر المريخ والانتقال للعب خارج السودان.
 * المريخ للمريخاب.
 * مستقبل المريخ ومصيره يقررهما أهل المريخ، ويجب أن لا يكون لدكتاتور  الاتحاد أي دور فيهما، لأن تاريخه مع المريخ لا يؤهله لنيل ذلك الشرف  الرفيع، ولأن المريخ محكوم بنظام أساسي لا ينص في أي مادة من مواده على  أحقية الاتحاد بتكوين لجنة تطبيع ولا لجنة تسيير للمريخ.
 * شداد.. أبعد يديك الملوثتين عن أشرف أندية السودان.
 آخر الحقائق
 * يدعي أن أنديته مستقلة بذاتها ويكون لها لحان تطبيع تهيمن عليها!!
 * الاستقلالية عنده مثل قميص عثمان، يرفع عند كل ملمّة. 
 * عندما يرغب الدكتاتور في الهيمنة على المريخ يتحدث عن لجنة التطبيع التي لا يوجد ما يسندها في النظام الأساسي للنادي.
 * وعندما يتعلق الأمر بدعمه المعلن وحمايته التامة لمجلس الدمار الشامل  يستند إلى النظام الأساسي ويتحدث عن عدم انهيار المجلس إلا باستقالة الضباط  الأربعة.
 * يأخذ من النظام الأساسي ما يوافق هواه، ويرمي ما لا يتوافق مع منطلقاته غير الحميدة في سلة المهملات.
 * ينص النظام الأساسي للمريخ على عدم إجراء أي تعديل في مناصب الضباط الأربعة.
 * خلال دورة عمل المجلس الحالي تم تحويل الأخ محمد جعفر من نائب رئيس إلى أمين عام، ولَم ينبس شداد ببنت شفة.
 * وتمت تسمية رئيس مِعيّن لمجلس منتخب وسكت دكتاتور الاتحاد.
 * ذاك ديدنه حتى مع النظام الأساسي الذي يحكم اتحاده، بدليل أنه جاهر  وتباهى بخرقه له عندما أقرَّ بمسئوليته عن منع تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات.
 * وها هو يراوغ ويتلكأ في تنفيذ الحكم الصادر من محكمة كاس لصالح نادي المريخ لمدة سبعة أشهر.
 * يفعل ذلك ومجلس الدمار يتواطأ معه بالصمت المهين، ويبحث له عن الأعذار والمبررات.
 * من يمد يده لأموال اتحاده، ويمكن زوجته من نيل دولارات الاتحاد، ويسهل  لها استقلال إحدى سيارات الاتحاد لأكثر من عشر سنوات، ويشتري لسيارته  الشخصية بطارية (زهيدة القيمة) من أموال الاتحاد لا يستحق الاحترام، وينبغي  أن لا ينال شرف تعيين لجنة تطبيع لنادَ بحجم وقيمة المريخ. 
 * لنا أن  نسأل اللواء الدكتور عامر عبد الرحمن، النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد، إلى متى  ستكتفي بالفرجة على تلاعب شداد بالمريخ، واستهانته بقرارات المجلس بخصوص  المريخ؟
 * ماذا استفاد المريخ من وجودك في منصب الرحل الثاني للاتحاد؟
 * هل نال النادي الذي قدمك للمنصب الاحترام الذي يستحقه من الاتحاد؟
 * هل حصل على العدالة اللازمة من اتحاد الفرد؟
 * وإلى متى ستصمت على عدم التزام شداد بتتويج المريخ بلقب دوري 2018؟
 * لن نسأل أبو قبة على إهماله للمهمة التي كلفه بها الاتحاد لأنه غريب على  المريخ، لكننا سنسأل عامر لأنه عمل أميناً عاماً للمريخ والتصق به قرابة  ثلاثة عقود. 
 * عبث مجلس الدمار الشامل بالنادي الكبير مستمر.
 * أمس قررت إحدى مجموعتين المتناحرتين إعفاء سوداكال وتجديد قرار طرد ود خيري.
 * لو أسندت إدارة المريخ لمجموعة من الأطفال فلن يفعلوا أسوأ مما يفعله أعضاء مجلس الخراب والشقاق.
 * طردوا ود خيري من منصبه ثلاث مرات، ولو أعيد فلن يمانع.
 * آخر خبر: استحق لقب الإداري الأضعف والأسوأ في تاريخ النادي الكبير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يرفض تسجيل العجب
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/خاص/ 
كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن مجلس الهلال رفض تسجيل رمضان عجب وذلك بعد  مشاورات اجراها مع ابناء الهلال من الفنيين نصحوا المجلس بضم لاعبين صغار  في السن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												رسمياً: استبعاد ملعب المريخ من استضافة مباريات الدوري 											








الخرطوم: باج نيوز
في تطور مفاجئ، قررت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني، استبعاد ملعب نادي المريخ من استضافة المباريات المتبقية في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز.



وسابقاً قرر اتحاد الكرة تكملة الموسم الجاري بنظام التجمع في الخرطوم.
وقال رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني لـ(باج نيوز) اليوم “الثلاثاء”،  إنهم سعوا من أجل الاستفادة من استاد المريخ لكنهم تفاجأوا بأن الأخير غير  صالح للعب.
وأوضح باني أن هناك مشاكل كبيرة في الملعب وبالأخص في الأرضية فهي غير صالحة للعب لوجود عدد من العيوب بها.



وأشار إلى أنهم سيعوضون ملعب المريخ بملاعب أخرى أبرزها استاد الخرطوم وملعب نادي الأسرة كذلك.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفوضيات الهيئات الشبابية والرياضة تعتمد رئاسة سوداكال للمريخ
المكتب الإعلامي
#ووااوواا
إعتمدت مفوضية الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم برئاسة مولانا عبدالرحيم النصري عبدالله رئاسة السيد آدم عبدالله آدم "سوداكال" رئيسا لنادي المريخ الرياضي بناءا على قرار المحكمة الإدارية القومية العليا والقاضي بشطب جميع الطعون في مواجهته، وكان رئيس نادي المريخ قد ترشح وحيدا لمقعد رئاسة النادي في العام 2017.



*

----------

